# Keystone Passport



## ppdwife112

My husband and I are looking in to buying a Passport travel trailer.  Does anyone own one and what is your opinion about them.  We are looking at the 255BH or the 240QS.  What do we need to look for in purchasing one.  Thanks


----------



## Icebank

RE: Keystone Passport

We just purchased a 2007 Passport 255BH. We really like it. There are issues that we feel are mostly the nature of the beast, so-to-speak. The Passport is an ultra-lite. It pulls great with a short wheel base Tahoe. We just got back from a 1500 mile trip to yellowstone for a week. Everything worked great.

We believe the issues are related to it being an ultra-lite. I am a mechanical engineer. How do you make a trailer lighter? One by $$$$$expensive lighter materials or two by using thinner and less quality materials. All of the components worked fine and that was a blessing. The troubles we experienced were trimming that was loose, came off, fold up shelf was shakey, the window blinds are as about as cheap as they come, light weight plastics. I will fix all of these items myself with a better glue and better mechanical fasteners. Not a biggy. We will upgreade the blinds, etc. My time and costs for doing this will not amount to that of the next upgrade trailer.

I will say that I was not pleased with the craftsmanship but then again, I once owned a more expensive Rockwood trailer that I was very pleased with (heavier of course) and it had many if not all of the quality problems. It's the industry. Now, I could probably have the RV place where we bought the unit repair these items on warranty. Again, their repair quality will be questionable compared with what I can do myself.

One important item though. I would NOT recommend buying a 2007 model. They put 2800 lb axles on the 2007 models and these axles are very light weight. I bumped the front left side tire on a curb and bent the front axle. Through much research, I was able to find out from the axle manufacturer (Dexter) that keystone no longer uses the 2800 lb axles but has upgraded to the 3500 lb axles. I was able to get an axle in Las Vegas for $80 and made the repair myself in 3 hrs. I am going to replace both axles with the 3500 lb.

We really like the layout. We do wish the 25 ft had a slide out for a little extra room. The 28 ft has the slide out but was not in stock when we wanted to buy. Again, we are basically pleased with the trailer but were not pleased with the manufacturing quality but then again, I wasn't pleased with any of the quality at the same price, weight and length and features.

Good luck!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Keystone Passport

Hey icebank and ppdwife, welcome to the forum.  
icebank, That was good input/info


----------

